# Conversation about selling



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Was talking to someone who is going to sell his house in approx. 6 years. Word has spread where he lives and he already has 7 people interested in buying. I'd love for that to happen to us but we can't move right now and I'd be afraid someone might try and pressure us to move before we actually can physically do it. Does anyone have any suggestions on how we can advertise in advance and maybe get a quicker sale? Remodeling kitchen now, have several ceilings and rooms to paint.Hope all is done by Sept. I was told years ago by a re agent that the only thing that would help sell our house is the 20 acres.I do think she was correct.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Here is an article you may find interesting/helpful: http://www.realestatedecoded.com/best-way-to-sell-a-home/


----------



## i8paintchips (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't think "the only thing" that will help you sell your house is the 20 acres that goes with it. A remodeled kitchen is a good step and a nice bathroom is another good selling point but take a step back and think like a buyer. A lot of people these days want something energy efficient so plenty of insulation or even new windows would be a selling point. Outside of that I'd make the most of the 20 acres by planting some fruit and nut trees and some berries. People love the thought of having an orchard already in place.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

alot can happen in 6 years


----------

